# Gerald Green concerns



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Not sure who's been watching the summer league games, and I know it's summer league. But I am officially worried about GG. He looks as lost out there as he did as a rookie. I really see little to no progress as far as him learning how to play basketball. We all know how talented he is, but I really am starting to question if he ever is going to get it. I think we should trade him while he still may have some value out there.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

i dont think gerald will be a celtic for much longer...any trade that includes theos contract will include gerald as well...he has not progressed at all and there are no minutes for him anyway wit paul, ray and tony in the mix...big dissappointment


----------



## vandyke (Jan 8, 2004)

I would have to agree, I just expected so much more this in thisSummer League from Gerald, and he hasn't improved at all, basically at this point he should be dominating in this summer league and especially a team like China where they were playing their 5th game in 6 days and it just wasn't there, problem is what is his trade value I am sure all the other teams were watching him also, where he is at right now he could be spending this year in the D-League.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Green is a lot like Martell Webster of the Blazers. Both were drafted out of high school in the same draft, and both have shown flashes. Both seem really lost most of the time though. I remember some reporter said that those two were the worst picks possible in that draft. I disputed it because they were so young, but maybe he was right.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

I think it was Cousy who said something like - people are getting carried away with "potential". Some guys take a little while to get cranking, but generally you are who you are. And I fear Green is a freak of an athlete who will never be a good basketball player.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

People realize that yet they keep drafting for potential. Go figure...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Get him a real coach and someone please take him to a buffet!


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

I think especially when you were drafting HS players it was easy to get carried away with potential. You can thrive in HS on just being an amazing athlete, but not as much in college, and even less so in the NBA. Hopefully the minimum one year in college will weed out some of this.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

Green is also a good shooter (with some clarifications which I will get into) in addition to an athlete. I think if he just sticks to what he does best, he can be serviceable in the NBA but not the star we were hoping for. Last season, he was best when he came off screens, caught, and shot the ball. He couldn't create his shot like Pierce, but if he lost his defender and was delivered the ball at the right time, he was very good at just going up with the shot ala Rip Hamilton or Reggie Miller. Those guys are much smarter basketball players, but I'm just comparing the catch and shoot aspects of their games. If he has to dribble or shoot a contested shot, then he's in trouble. I think if he's playing with Pierce or Allen (unlikely both because he'd be subbing for one of them) and Jefferson, then I think he could find he could get a lot of open, uncontested shots. He can also finish on the break. Defensively, well, that's another story, but it's not like we have a whole lot of great defenders anyway that he'd be taking time from. 

At this point, if we trade him, I don't think we'll regret it as long as we get something good in return. But if we don't trade him, I don't think he's useless. As long as we have Pierce, Ray Allen, and hopefully, Tony Allen, there won't be as much pressure on him to do things he's not comfortable doing.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

His basketball IQ is very low, but he is a hell of a talent..

Theres lots of teams that would take him off your hands gladly, not for much though.


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

i wouldn't give up on him yet... yes he is not living up to expectations but i see a player that could have benefited greatly from going to college and it is very unfortunate that he didn't. But, i still see a developing player with tremendous amount of talent and just doesn't know how and when to use it. you see him running the floor with the mindset of shoot regardless of it being an open shot or not. My point being, the kid is still only 21/22 years old i would give him another year to prove himself. This is his last year in his contract with a team option in the 08-09 season. Not only will this allow us to see if he is legit, but it also gives him an incentive to put extra effort and make smart decisions on the court.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

I agree that Green is not useless. He can play in the NBA. But he he has not shon any progress that leads to the conclusion that he'll be a star, or even a starter. Obviously if he stays, I hope I am wrong.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Ratliff and GG for Marcus Camby and I would be extremely happy


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

hes fine..he wants to do more than scoring and dunking...hes improving his game in other ways that you will probably not see on the stat sheet.


----------



## BostonBasketball (Jan 10, 2005)

With Gerald I see flashes of improvement. There was a time he dumped the ball of on a drive a la Rondo and that bolds well for the future, however, he still plays out of control, stil can't dribble, doesn't really rebound and isn't a particularly good defender (even in the summer league). He still has a month and a half until training camp so I'm not totally giving up on his improving this season.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

David_Ortiz said:


> Ratliff and GG for Marcus Camby and I would be extremely happy



ditto


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

Causeway said:


> I think especially when you were drafting HS players it was easy to get carried away with potential. You can thrive in HS on just being an amazing athlete, but not as much in college, and even less so in the NBA. Hopefully the minimum one year in college will weed out some of this.


I agree. I don't see why the NBA didn't put in a 3-year waiting rule like the NFL does. I can't see marginal 10-12 year NBA vets not voting in favor of that to save their jobs, hehe.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Gerald is in the game to entertain the fans.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Green will be a 20ppg scorer sometime in the future. Take that to the bank. He might be a liability everywhere else on the court, but the guy can score and will continue to do so.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Too bad Otis will be fired before he can give Gerald a 113M deal.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Smith should have been fired yesterday.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> Green will be a 20ppg scorer sometime in the future. Take that to the bank. He might be a liability everywhere else on the court, but the guy can score and will continue to do so.


I don't thik so, at least not in the NBA. He does not do enough things well enough to be on the floor long enough to score 20. He's really a very athletic streetballer who does not seem able to grasp team basketball. He still runs around the court like a kid with his head cut off. I had high hopes for him, but I don't see him becoming a starter able to consistently score 20. He'll have his moments, but it's about being able to do it on a regular basis.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

He had no college coaching and has had Rivers for two years in the NBA. Should improvements have been made regardless? Of course. Is it WAY too early in his career to be predicting that he'll never improve other aspects of his game enough to average starter minutes? Absolutely.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

I am no fan of Doc's, but Big Al also had no college coaching and has had Doc for two years. Green should be better by now, if even a little.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The 2005 HS class was pretty pathetic, even if people didn't want to admit it.

Josh McRoberts, Martell Webster, Andray Blatche, Louis Williams, Amir Johnson, heck I don't even remember what I did with the listing of these guys, but the truth is Monta Ellis is the best one and everyone else is a fringe player. I think it's easiest to judge pros based on their talent level of their HS class.

The more uber (read PRO) talent at the top, the more likely that one of those players' talents will translate.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Gerald's numbers were miserable across the board in the SL, save for points/min. I don't know how concerned he is about expanding his game, but if this continues, it seems he'll be content settling in as an MLE 6th-man.


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

RebelSun said:


> Gerald's numbers were miserable across the board in the SL, save for points/min. I don't know how concerned he is about expanding his game, but if this continues, it seems he'll be content settling in as an MLE 6th-man.


i think his numbers are more impressive in the regular season:worthy:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

I don't think Gerald will ever be 20 per game scorer for the Celtics. I don't think he'll see many minutes at all now with Ray Allen in the mix, and i think he'll definitely be gone by the trade deadline next year (if we're doing good but need some additional help). We have Rondo and Tony anyways.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

Premier said:


> Too bad Otis will be fired before he can give Gerald a 113M deal.


You stole my joke. :biggrin: 

If Rivers isn't getting through to players (i.e., not teaching them stuff and, you know, coaching), why does he still have a job? Moreover, why did he get an extension? And why hasn't Ainge, alleged drafting genius, been fired?

Anyway, Green's a good athlete. Not sure he'll ever be a 20ppg scorer but I do think he'll eventually get better than he showed last year.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

they need to get rid of him. they are set with paul pierce and ray allen anyway, and tony allen is way better than gerald green. i just don't see the minutes there for him to develope, nor does he deserve any minutes. He still has pretty decent value so they should definitely trade him now before the entire nba gives up on him.


----------

